
Why the gaming world will be worse once GameStop is gone - Deinos
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/08/why-some-of-us-will-miss-gamestop-when-its-gone/
======
PaulHoule
I will miss Gamestop's refurbished hardware. At any given time they have some
nice choices, both to save money relative to standard new hardware, or to pay
about the same and get something cooler (e.g. the "Gears of War" Xbox S)

The remaining Gamestop in my town has a brilliant salesperson also.

For a long time they tried to push people away from the paper magazine and
towards a PDF which I think was a mistake. There is so much I can read on my
computer, and the visual nature of the subject makes for a nice magazine.

It would be nice to see a gathering spot for e-sports enthusiasts, but what
that looks like isn't so clear to me. I see it needing more floor space than a
typical Gamestop has.

